#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Όροι Δόμησης: Κτηνοτροφικές εγκαταστάσεις

## panmyr

Καλημέρα σε όλους

Μια απορία, σχετικά με τις κτηνοτροφικές εγκαταστάσεις . . .
Σε εκτός σχεδίου και βάση του Π.Δ./24.5.85 η επιτρεπόμενη κάλυψη είναι 30% της επιφάνειας και η δόμηση στο 90%;
Το ύψος, πόσο είναι 7,50 μ;
Αναφέρει το Π.Δ. ότι οι απόστάσεις του κτιρίου από το όριο δεν μπορεί να είναι μικρότερες από 5μ ή το ύψος των εγκαταστάσεων, σωστά;

Και κάτι άλλο, το γήπεδο που πρόκειται να γίνουν οι εγκαταστάσεις αποτελεί μισθωμενο τμήμα του γενικού γηπέδου, οπότε με βάση την ημερομηνία των συνβολαίων, για το μισθωμένο τμήμα, δεν ισχύουν τυχόν παρεκκλίσεις;

Ευχαριστώ, και συγνώμη αν έγινα κουραστικός

----------


## panmyr

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, στο αρχικό γήπεδο (500 στρέμματα) υπάρχει ήδη ένα βουστάσιο, για το οποίο έχει γίνει εξαίρεση από κατεδάφηση. Για την εξαίρεση, στο τοπογραφικό που έκανα, δεν έδειξα όλο το γήπεδο σαν ιδιοκτησία (γιατί ένα τμήμα του ήταν ήταν σε δάσος), παρα μόνο εκείνο το τμήμα που περίκλειε το βουστάσιο (έπειτα από συνεννόηση με το δασαρχείο και την πολεοδομία). Τώρα ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει στο αρχικό γήπεδο ( 500 στρέμματα) να κάνει ένα νέο βουστάσιο, στο όνομα της γυναίκας του, για το οποίο πρέπει να δείξω κάποια έκταση.

H εκτίμησή σου είναι ότι θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα λόγω της παλαιάς εγκατάστασης;

Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι να γίνει μεταβίβαση της απαιτούμενης έκτασης στο όνομα στης γυναίκας του, αυτό στέκει;

----------


## zena13

Δες λίγο το ενδεχόμενο να κάνεις κτηνοτροφική εγκατάσταση θερμοκηπιακού τύπου, όπου δεν απαιτείται οικοδομική άδεια.

----------

